# NewB to Hyatt Residence Timeshare



## akdrc (Jun 5, 2015)

I've been reading through a lot of posts - I would appreciate any insight you can offer a new member to Timeshare and Hyatt.  Thank you in advance.

I am especially interested in any 'tricks of the trade' in using the system.

Any Hyatt properties close to the theme parks in Orlando?


----------



## lizap (Jun 5, 2015)

Kal has a website with excellent information: 

http://bywindkal.com/HVC.htm




akdrc said:


> I've been reading through a lot of posts - I would appreciate any insight you can offer a new member to Timeshare and Hyatt.  Thank you in advance.
> 
> I am especially interested in any 'tricks of the trade' in using the system.
> 
> Any Hyatt properties close to the theme parks in Orlando?


----------



## DAman (Jun 5, 2015)

Biggest trick is to learn the rules.

My personal rule is to avoid LCUP points.


----------



## Bill4728 (Jun 5, 2015)

akdrc said:


> Any Hyatt properties close to the theme parks in Orlando?



There are so many different TS in Orlando that using your Hyatt pts there is a waste. Trading into or just renting a Orlando resort is easy and cheap.


----------



## bdh (Jun 5, 2015)

Bill4728 said:


> There are so many different TS in Orlando that using your Hyatt pts there is a waste. Trading into or just renting a Orlando resort is easy and cheap.



Bill is dead on correct and there is no HRC nearby.  Rather than use pts for an exchange, book an II "getaway".  Being new to TS, it will take some using of the product to get the hang of things - but II "getaways" can work great as its excess inventory that is economical to rent (and you save HRC pts for more challenging exchanges)


----------



## akdrc (Jun 9, 2015)

Rescinded contract. :whoopie:

However, we will likely be buying a resale later this year. 

This had been a retail purchase, not the best use of our money.....


----------



## lizap (Jun 9, 2015)

Smart move!  Study the different systems and when you decide to purchase, buy a resale. 




akdrc said:


> Rescinded contract. :whoopie:
> 
> However, we will likely be buying a resale later this year.
> 
> This had been a retail purchase, not the best use of our money.....


----------



## SunandFun83 (Jun 26, 2015)

*Hyatt Tips*

If you want a ski week, buy a ski week.  It is very hard to use Hyatt points to reserve other properties.

If you want Key West, read reviews.  Sunset Harbor seems to be much nicer location than others.

Pinon Point is the place to buy for cheap points.  Only $4-5,000 for Gold or $6,000 for platinum.  The lowest maintenance fees in the system.  

You will not be using Hyatt points for a prime ski week, Siesta Key or Mauii.  Do not think your $6,000 week gives you access to a $100,000 Siesta Key or Grand Aspen Christmas.

You can get on the wait list 18 months ahead.  The best availability is six months ahead and again at 60 days.

The bargain reservation is split week 4 night...check-in Sun / Mon / Tue.

The most luxury I have seen is Residences at Park Hyatt.  I like it better than Grand Aspen and Siesta Key.  Aspen and Breckinridge are better towns in the summer.

Coconut Plantation has the best pool complex I have seen.  Two family pools, adults only pool, a lazy river  and a private island beach.  It has capacity for 10 villa buildings, only three were built.  

Never buy a silver week because it is cheap  Maintenance fees per point are too high..  Buy Platinum or Diamond.  You can buy a Gold or Platinum Pinon Point as a second week for having extra points.

When looking for advice, if you get two conflicting answers:  Kal is always right and the other guy is wrong (even if it is me, most of the time)

PM me for individual ideas and prices.  I bought 10 weeks in the last 3 years.


----------



## dspring (Jul 12, 2015)

I live in the Bay Area and would like to use both Lake Tahoe and Carmel. Is it wise to find the lowest cost points (Sedona) or buy where we think we will use the most?  How hard is it to trade into Tahoe and Carmel?  Is it worth to pay for a specific unit with a better view?  Thanks in advance!


----------



## lizap (Jul 12, 2015)

Depends on how flexible you can be.  If you can be flexible as to travel dates, you can get some very good exchanges using the Hyatt internal system. It is true SK is almost impossible to get, but most of these units are sold as fractionals so there are very few units that are in the TS system available for exchange. Maui is a different story.  I suspect there will be some units available to exchange into, but you will want to purchase a unit that comes with 2200 points as the Maui units require more points..



SunandFun83 said:


> If you want a ski week, buy a ski week.  It is very hard to use Hyatt points to reserve other properties.
> 
> If you want Key West, read reviews.  Sunset Harbor seems to be much nicer location than others.
> 
> ...


----------



## lizap (Jul 12, 2015)

High Sierra is relatively easy to exchange into except during prime ski season weeks and some summer weeks. I would purchase the unit that comes with the most points at the lowest price. Also take a look at the price/MF ratio. High Sierra and Sedona usually provide the best here.  Since Hyatt can change the system at any time, it is a good idea to buy where you wouldn't mind vacationing.




dspring said:


> I live in the Bay Area and would like to use both Lake Tahoe and Carmel. Is it wise to find the lowest cost points (Sedona) or buy where we think we will use the most?  How hard is it to trade into Tahoe and Carmel?  Is it worth to pay for a specific unit with a better view?  Thanks in advance!



Rcha


----------



## Solange1201 (Jul 17, 2015)

Aruba might be the place you consider buying your points 

Sent from my GT-I9515L using Tapatalk


----------

